# La Volpe e l'uva.



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'era una volta una volpe molto vorace e ingorda.
> Aveva razziato di tutto e di più, nidi, fagiane, galline, pulcine, tope, maiale.
> Oramai era il terrore del bosco.
> Un giorno passa davanti ad un vigneto.
> ...


----------

